# Melt and Pour GM base



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I found a GM Melt and Pur soap base online. Has anyone used anything like this before? I want to make soap but I can't afford to buy all of the stuff to make the recipes that you guys use. This is like $3? a pound.

Karla


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Karla, while this stuff is easy and pretty to use, it is no different than commerially made soaps. Just my opinion but when you use melt and pour you are not a soaper, you are a melter.. I don't mean this to sound harsh to you please don't take it this way.. I just have a bug about folks that make melt and pour and tell others that their melt and pour is homemade..
three dollars a pound, is much more than the walmart recipe costs if you make one batch and don't add fragrance.. I even tell people new to making soap to make it the first time without fragrance.. Just oatmeal and honey and it smells good.. 
Barb


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

No offense taken. i was just thinking it might be easier than mixing everything together. I am not going to sell it, just for family and a few close friends. Thanks for the info about the cost. How many bars does the wal-Mart recipe make? I don't know anything about it and am thinking that it might be easier just to buy some from someone else who makes it.

Karla


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

The Walmart recipe makes roughly 7 pounds. The number of bars depends on how you mold & cut it. If you're using the Vicki mold from Kelsei, and cutting 2 1/4 inch bars, you'll get 24.

Tom


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, I haven't bought any molds or anything yet. I was just looking into making some soap and wondered if anyone had used the melt and pour.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

PM me your address I would be more than happy to send you a free bar of soap made with the walmart receipe, I don't make melt and pour but you can pick up some of that anywhere (it's the stuff that if you leave it out on the counter in our humidity it melts away). Melt and pour can be the most beautiful soap you have ever seen and takes a great deal more artistic talent to make some of the soap they make...but use it? It's harsh and no different than using Ivory etc... I just educated a vegan gal who came here today to buy soap, she had no idea that most grocery store soap is made with tallow  Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I sent you a PM. What scents do you have? I am not real crazy about anything flowery. Fruity is good, or like vanilla or cinnamon. but I don't like lavender, gardenia, rose etc they tend to give me a headache.

Thanks for the offer.

Karla


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Viki, I got my soap today. I already tried the Very Berry and love it. Thanks again

Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you find some melt and pour bars to try and compare? Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

No. I just decided that i would try these for now and see how I like them. I might try the M&P next time it is on sale at Hobby Lobby or if I find it cheaper online. I have used the Very Berry 3 or 4 times today and my hands already feel softer and don't feel like I need to put lotion on them right after i wash them.

Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Perfect. The bars are made in the Kelsie mold we talk about on here, and the Verry Berry is the walmart recipe. Verry Berry is actually called Cranberry Stronger and is swirled with red clay (less is more with this or it will bleed or stain wash cloths. The wrapped soap has the recipe on the label and is Lillians oatmeal milk and honey fragrance with an ounce of Honey L`Ocataine mixed in, it is super heavy from all the oats in it. It is one of my best sellers. It's made in the same mold, but instead of using the mold as a log mold, where the side of the soap is the top, it is poured as a slab mold, where the top of the soap is the top  

If you really want to soap, trying others soaps and finding out about their molds first, is likely the best way to go...cause if I knew I was going to become a company, I would have bought these molds from the beginning. I also would make 4 ounce bars of soap, not 6...the OMH is closer to 7. Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. i looked around and priced some stuff yesterday and am considering making some of both M&P and the recipe from the oatmeal and Honey bar. I love the scent of both. 

Karla


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

> If you really want to soap, trying others soaps and finding out about their molds first, is likely the best way to go...cause if I knew I was going to become a company, I would have bought these molds from the beginning. I also would make 4 ounce bars of soap, not 6...the OMH is closer to 7. Vicki


That's exactly what I did...bought from someone on here and got hooked!! Then decided it's gotta be cheaper to do it myself....and so much more fun to use .


----------

